# A request for Lazersteve



## Joeforbes (Apr 10, 2011)

I've been looking into refining Platinum from cats using AR and Ammonium Chloride, I've done a considerable amount of research into it in the last few weeks, but there was one thing I can't seem to find - A complete list of chemicals and equipment that I will need for the entire process. 

I think I've got it pretty much figured out, but I just wanted to be 100% sure I have everything I'll need before I start doing it.

Also, since this is my first post, I just want to commend you for this community you've started here Steve. It is leaps and bounds more helpful and educational than any other online resource I've found so far, and I'm happy I stumbled across it. I'll be ordering the DVD's tonight.


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 10, 2011)

I did not start this community, Noxx did.

As for a complete equipment list, what are your goals? 

It all depends on what you have on hand and what process you want to use. If you are doing this as a large scale venture you may want to consider investing in a tube furnace for gas phase extraction or you may just want to set up for fire assaying of your comb material and selling to the highest paying buyer. 

If you doing this on a small scale and wish to make your own Pd, Pt, and Rh buttons then that is still another set of supplies.

Steve


----------



## Joeforbes (Apr 10, 2011)

Err.. My bad. I guess I just assumed you had started it.  

Props to Noxx then!

Also, I just ordered your platinum refining DVD Steve, can't wait to get it!

But basically I plan to start with a smaller set up using AR and Ammonium Chloride until I gain more experience and a bit more starting capital. I have about a $1000 budget right now, and a nearly endless and cheap supply of cats.


----------



## Lou (Apr 11, 2011)

If the cats are cheap, it's for a reason! Be wary. 

Most everything you need to know about reclaiming from cats is here on the forum. There's also some information put down on refining. 


When you have some specific questions, you'll find that several members here have some experience with platinum and its sister metals. 


Welcome to the board.


----------



## Joeforbes (Apr 11, 2011)

They're cheap because I have a family member that owns a scrap yard actually. Lucky me I suppose. 

At any rate, I did read most of the threads on the forum actually, and they have been _extremely_ helpful. I didn't mean to make a post that sounded like I was simply asking for information that I could find but just didn't want to put in the effort for, but I realize my original post might sound that way!  My bad.

I was mainly looking to consolidate the equipment list I would need from all of the bits of the process I have found already.

Here is the list I have now - 

Stannous Chloride Testing Kit
Hydrochloric Acid
Sodium Nitrate
Ammonium Chloride
Hot plate
1x 5000ML beaker (For the initial AR soak of the raw material from the cats)
3x 1000ML beaker (for the second and later soaks in the AR and measuring)
Other beakers for measuring
2x Glass Stirring Rod (one for back up)
Q-Tips (For the Stannous test)
Urea
Safety equipment
Melting dish
Tongs
Torch

One thing I did still have a question about is filtering the solution. What would the best process be? So far I'm well under budget for my project after pricing the materials listed above though, so I could spend a little bit of money on a good filtration system. 

Edit-I think I found a filtration system - http://www.thesciencefair.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=KT3003-2

Would that be a good one to use?

Am I missing anything else? That list was off the top of my head I suppose, and I am extremely tired heh.

I also plan to save the left over PGM solution to recover Pd and Rh from it once I get more experience and capital.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 11, 2011)

You might want to consider processing in plstic 5 gal buckets to begin with and use you galssware for the concentrated PM's. You also might want to add sodium chlorate to your list forworking with PD.


----------

